# Hyperion's perpetual CD sale



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe everyone knows about this ... or maybe not. But for those who like sniffing out a bargain, it's worth keeping an eye on the Hyperion website - most particularly their section called "Please someone, buy me!" Here's the link:

Please someone buy me

It's a list of ten Hyperion albums that no one has bought for the longest period of time. Their 'bottom ten', in a way. And all ten are for sale, post free, at less than half price. So a single CD sells for typically £5.60.

The list changes every couple of days, because of course people buy these bargains so then they're no longer in the 'least wanted' list. So it's worth making a point of checking out the website every couple of days to see if there's anything in the latest list that might tempt you.

The present list will almost certainly change tomorrow, but at this moment, for example, you can buy a copy of William Wallace's _Creation Symphony_ for a mere £5.60; you might not feel inclined to experiment at full price, but for a mere fiver, worth a try - an interesting and unusual symphony-with-a-programme by a neglected British late Romantic. And there are 9 other CDs to choose from.

Anyway, now you know.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

And for great deals on most Hyperion releases, check out the Berkshire Record Outlet. Most Hyperion discs sell for US $6.99 (+ postage).

Which, according to my ancient Arabian abacus and my magical counting beads, is £3.40


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Those guys at Hyperion are clearly wanting to move some stock. They have a sale on throughout July with substantial reductions on every title - and that includes titles like those in the Handel half-price sale (now _less_ than half price), and those in their 'bottom ten' sale (now less than £5). All post-free.

And of course if you buy several things you get the 10, 15, or 25% discount also, depending on how much you've spent. When I bought their box set of Vivaldi a few days ago, I added to my basket from the 'bottom ten' their 2CD set of Monteverdi _Vespers_ at an already absurd £4.80 and so got the 25% discount on top of that... At this rate they'll soon be paying us to take the stuff away.

Hyperion website


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Hyperion now have reduced all their prices still further for July - these reductions applying right across the board, even to the half-price bargains and the 'bottom ten' list.

Some recent purchases from the bottom ten list:

































All excellent recordings, each bought for just a few pounds, enabling me to try out some different things without having to worry about the cost of a failed experiment.

Current bottom ten list is here.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Hyperion CDs are pretty overpriced to be honest. Their output seems to be pretty narrow too. I only own a few Hyperions. A Bantock box set and a Boughton recording. I'm pretty impressed with their audio though very clean and rich.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> Hyperion CDs are pretty overpriced to be honest.


Well, the whole point of this thread is to alert people to the fact that in this ever-changing sale (the list changes every 2 or 3 days) they're _*under*_priced. That Linley recording cost me less than £3, post free. The others cost not a great deal more (and the Monteverdi is a 2CD set). The recordings in this sale aren't being sold off because they're poor in some way - they're merely not very popular at the moment.

Obviously for those not interested in baroque, there's not a great deal here to attract attention (though having said that, in the last few days they were offering Shostakovich string quartets and Simpson symphonies in their bargain basement). But anyone, like me, who's in the business of exploring Handel or Vivaldi (or the less popular CDs in Hyperion's list) can help themselves to some fantastic bargains on this website right now - as indeed, I am currently doing and have been doing for some time.

They have a half-price Handel page, with mostly 2CD (some 3) sets at actually less than half-price during July. Some of these recordings and performances are truly outstanding.

And if you want the acclaimed 11 CD box of Vivaldi's sacred music, you can buy it for under £50 post free (there's a 25% discount on the stated reduced price of £66). You can't get it anywhere else so cheaply, as far as I'm aware.

*For easy reference:*

Half-price Handel.

Vivaldi box set

Ever-changing 'bottom ten' bargain basement sale


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, gosh. Looking at this morning's new updated bargain collection, I see that as well as a heap of Liszt, they're offering a CD of some lovely English pieces by Cecil Armstrong Gibbs. New to me, certainly - a pupil of Vaughan Williams. I've just been listening to the samples (see link below) - just the thing to listen to on a summer afternoon ... I'll buy one of these.

Cecil Armstrong Gibbs ((1889-1960): _Dale and Fell_


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

The Hyperion 'bottom ten' sale is starting to feel like a perpetual birthday, and it's getting addictive. A few days ago I bought this for £4.80:










Huge success. This is delicious music and a lovely recording. Samples here. Gillian Fisher's track 5 is delightful.

Then from the current crop of bargains, I listened to the samples and ended up buying these - again, at less than £5 each:
























One more small purchase would put me within range of their 10% discount, so I hunted around the Helios recordings and picked up a cheap collection of Handel duets that I hadn't known about:










This is turning into a Hyperion hobby! But the great thing is that I'm getting to hear a lot of fascinating music that otherwise I simply wouldn't have thought about trying.

Bottom ten sale


----------

